# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Need Advice

## GFI

Hello friends,
One of my friends married recently and he wanted to spend their honeymoon at Asian country. He cant decide where to go. I am asking on the behalf of my friend could someone suggest him for best honeymoon place.

----------


## triper88

Hello G,

How about China?
Many of my friends have their honeymoon vacation in Sanya,Hainan,China.Sanya is the exotic paradise with sandy white beaches, blue sky, lush jungle, swaying plam trees, clear water, spa & resort, hot springs, seafood and minorities.It should be a best choice. 

Hope that it's useful for your friends.Best wishes!

----------


## mikehussy

According to me best honeymoon destination are Malaysia Asia, Hamilton Island, Whitsundays Australia, Greece Europe. These places are most famous for Honeymoon.

----------


## gujaratcarz

Malaysia, Singapore & Thailand are best place to visit outside India.

----------


## fadi

I'd like to suggest Malaysia, Thailand, Dubai, Switzerland and Maldives which are truly awesome for honeymoon.

----------


## Marry

I agree with others Malaysia, Thailand and Dubai are the best places for the honeymoon you should think about these places.

----------


## MERING

Good post...

----------

